# Decent Flamenco Guitar for $2000



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I know it is difficult to assess a guitar without trying it out but there are no flamenco guitars to try near me so I have to rely on Internet research and taking a chance. I have been lucky so far with my choices for classical and steel string guitars but now I am thinking of trying a Flamenco guitar. It is too easy to scratch a classical guitar with my clumsy exuberant attempts at playing in this style.

So I started looking at possible guitars online and came across a minty looking Yamaha FC-36 but it seems kind of expensive. I have a cheap Yamaha G-231 II classical guitar that had served me well for many years (now replaced with a Taurus M56 and a Bernabe M50) but I only paid $250 for it. The one I am looking at costs ten times as much for a 1990 model. Are Grand Concert Yamaha flamenco guitars decent or should I be looking for something else? There are many choices for flamenco guitars and some of them cost quite a bit for even damaged ones (cracks, large dings).


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Multiac Grand Concert would meet your budget. I just picked up a Multiac Duet (slightly slimmer nut width than the Grand Concert) and it is a great playing and sounding guitar acoustically and plugged in. The TRIC case is also well designed; very light but solid protection. This purchase exceeded my expectations.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks interesting. I will have to check one out, thanks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My brother=in-law has been playing flamenco (he has been taking lessons from a top flamenco player in Montreal for 5-6 years) and bought a flamenco guitar for $200.00 on Spain a number of years ago. He said it is not top of the line but quite decent.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I have four classical guitars and they all sound different. The more expensive ones have a richer tone with better sustain even with older strings but the cheaper guitars aren't that bad either. For 1/10 the price they sound pretty good. If I only had my Taurus guitar I would be happy but the Bernabe and Ramirez are both better.

I keep reading about guitars that don't sound as good (duds) at all price ranges which makes me nervous about buying online. I have bought four guitars online (2 classical and 2 steel string) and they turned out to be very nice so maybe I was lucky.

Perhaps I will wait and save up for a used Hermanos Conde guitar. They have a reputation of sounding excellent so I would have good chance of finding a nice one.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger on a 2004 Luis Sevillano Concert model flamenco guitar for $950 plus shipping. I couldn't try it out (it's in California and I am in Canada) but everything I read was positive. It is a hand made guitar by a luthier in Tijuana, Mexico and looks very nice. 

I was a little nervous about getting a guitar made in Mexico as I don't know if he uses aged woods or not but the guitar is almost 15 years old and looks like new in the pictures with no cracks, dings or scratches. I am not sure what the shipping will be as I just bought it on that auction website but there should be no duty as NAFTA is still in effect (sickening Trump).

Here is a link to the ad with pictures. Hurray! Or should I say Olay?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luis-Sevill.../282718675003?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Olay!!

I wouldn't worry about your purchase. The seller has a 100% positive rating. The guitar looks great!


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I was worried when the guitar sat in custms in BC for 9 days but it now looks like it has been released to Canada Post. Hopefully it will be here next week. I didn't realize cypress wood was on the cites list appendix 1.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

There’s a town in Mexico where they make guitars. That’s all they do. I can’t remember what it’s called...


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it is Paracho, Mexico. There are some very fine luthiers there. Mine was made in Tijuana.

Here is a video of him making a guitar.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, yes. Paracho.
I think there are some very fine guitars made in Mexico. I look forward to your NGD post!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The 12th Fret in Toronto is also a good source for classical and flamenco guitars


----------

